# Cistern cracked



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, I have looked at a close coupled toilet cistern which has developed a hairline crack near the base. It leaks slowly. Does anyone have details of a plumbing suppler within 150km of Coimbra who may be able to identify the cistern and supply a new one?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably cheaper to replace both than spend time chasing around every supplier trying to order half, apart from wait unless it must match suite, most places have seconds that it's extremely difficult to find flaw


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Doug thanks for the message and I didn't understand it either, that's a good thought, they stocked the doughnut seals and siphon parts and it's a lot cheaper then replacing the whole lot and trying to match the floor and wall tiles.

Have you a phone number as they don't do interweb?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Leroy Merlin will have complete toilet, cistern and fitting kit for very good prices and if you measure up before you go, you should be able to find one that'll mean you won't have to retile etc.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks but I've already done all that messing about and not prepared to risk damage to the tiles when a new cistern fits with two nuts and a doughnut seal. Got a new cistern tank arriving next week.


----------

